# Spinning Reel Shock Leader



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought a Diawa Emble Pro a few months ago. It came with 17# Suffix with a 50# shock leader on it. I put the reel on a 10'6" Tica. 

I went fishing shortly after buying the reel. I was throwin 4 oz n bait. The knot on the leader made a heck of a noise going thru my eyes on the Tica. I could not throw it as far as my other rod. I cut the shock leader off and could throw it twice as far. 

Was I doing something wrong?? I assume the knot caused a lot of drag on my eyes as it passed thru. I did not have that problem when I took the leader off. Any suggestions?????


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Wrong shock knot, or just a bad knot all together. What tyoe of knot was it, if ya know?

Bag it and retie the shock leader, spit and cozy it tight!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Jim at James Tackle tied it before he mailed it to me. I have no clue what knot he used. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey I agree with Shaggy, sounds like a bad knot. I've not seen the tica 10'6, however; fom what Ive seen on some of their other rods, they size their guides well. So like Shaggy suggested retie get it spitty and make it cozy tight.
Good luck. 

Tight lines.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

You could also try a smaller # test for the shock leader most people recomend 10#s for every ounce of weight casted. You could probably go a little smaller than that as well, but do be carefull as a weight at full speed is just like a giant bullet. As far as knots there are a lot to choose from but I say the best not is the one you are comortable tying so if you find one that you can tie well and it works than stick with it.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com

this link has a knots section that I think is very thorough.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Another thought..*

Could be the knot as was suggested,or the diameter of the shock.. Going to a smaller diameter shock or lighter lb test could help as was suggested.. Another cause could be TOO MUCH shock.. A spinner has that junk coming off in coils,and 50lb test make a h#ll of a big coil to go through the guides and the more ya have on there,the less distance,JMHO..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

....another thought that the tag on the knot is too long and the main line got stuck on it...... .. try short shockleader as was suggested by DD and trim the tags shorter.... Just a thought...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

forget shock leader buy size line needed for wat your fishin for.  (do as you do not as we say) by the way crawfish were is the rest of that chicks video? wow! we should dedicate a whole new thread to that move.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Keep the Shock*

The idea of a shock, Correct me if im wrong somebody, is to :

*Protect the line * from fish, debris, etc.
Byhaving a higher pound test, the line is more resistant to nicks, scrapes, sharp fins and teeth

*Allows you to handle the weight * (10lb of shock per ounce of lead) By having a shock that is 2 lengths of the rod and 5 or so wraps of the spool, you will be casting "only with the shockleader". In theory since there is no stress on the main line or the knot, the shock can handle more weight and "SHOCK" from the cast. Thus allowing you to use a heavier weight.

If you are using a braided line the shock will help you by *letting you grab onto something * that will not cut or slice into your hand or shoes, etc.

So try the knots, there are alot of good ones there, such as the NoName, BImiTwist, double blood, etc. wet before tightening (wet knot is a happy knot) and trip the tags short. You may also want to check into the brand of leader. I am not saying go buy the top of the line stuff, but dont get a wallyworld special either.

Best of luck.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i dont use spinning reels so braid with no shock works great for me i dont have to grab the line to cast but to his his own hence do as you do noy as we say


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

they are not grabbing the line to cast, but to control a large fish in the surf. Braid will cut you


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i dont have to grab the line to control a fish in the surf either. use line sized for the species and a reel and a rod. also gloves work wonders.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

With the Tica's sometimes we will remove the last guide and replace it with a larger wire guide. We do that to alot of the factory spinners it helps out a lot and is cost effective 10 bucks for the guide and 10 to thread it on... JAM


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeh wat jam said. and if braid cuts your hands were gloves.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> i dont have to grab the line to control a fish in the surf either. use line sized for the species and a reel and a rod. also gloves work wonders.


 *JMHO* 

I use the shock to control him in the surf,as I do not like putting my hands under the gillflap when he is in the water and moving. I let the waves do most of the work for me,then pull him the rest of the way by the shockline and unhook..
Gloves would be kind of an inconvenence trying to put on while fighting a fish,IMO. And I ain't castin n fishin wid gloves,be like going to a gunfight wid a knife..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dont pull him in till hes done a big fish will beach himself specially a drum they come in belly up (the big ones fight to the death.) Ive had to revive everyone ive caught and I dont no exactly how many that has been. sounds like some people are tryin to pull in green fish. even if i had to control a fish in the surf i wouldnt be in need of that till i could reach my leader anyway. therefore the line would be irrelavent. but as ive said every time DO AS YOU DO NOT AS WE SAY.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

......


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

clinder said:


> dont pull him in till hes done a big fish will beach himself specially a drum they come in belly up (the big ones fight to the death.)


Fight to the death? Never seen that. Maybe if you let 'em roll around in the surf.  They are extremely hardy - I think they are more confused than anything. Norman Miller will leader one, pull the hook and plop 'em on the gunnells of the Rascal to tag 'em and they will just lie there. After a 5 minute tug. 

Get 'em in the wash, get her nose pointed to the beach on a wave, drop the rod tip, take 2 or 3 wraps of the shocker on the spool, lock it with your thumb, point the tip of the rod at the fish, and walk back to the hill. In the skinny water, take a wrap on the leader and clear the fish to remove the hook. Walk her back in the suds. Game over.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> dont pull him in till hes done a big fish will beach himself specially a drum they come in belly up (the big ones fight to the death.) Ive had to revive everyone ive caught and I dont no exactly how many that has been. sounds like some people are tryin to pull in green fish. even if i had to control a fish in the surf i wouldnt be in need of that till i could reach my leader anyway. therefore the line would be irrelavent. but as ive said every time DO AS YOU DO NOT AS WE SAY.


 When you use a inch and a half long leader,ya need somethin ta grab with..  As was said at the top of the post JMHO,and that's all it is "opinion".. It's the way I've caught them through the yrs. I've seen others do it other ways,and catchem as well. Glad you have a way that works for you as well. Main thing is folks can use the options we have put up there,and use one that will work for them..
Really who cares what way you or I land em,main thing is that we get em in,unhookem,and they swim off..


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I am heading down today to try my luck. Tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right on drum.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Finger mullet
If yer chunkin' 4 zot, step the shock down to 30lb. smaller knot, slobber, cinch, trim tags up agin da knot.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

JAM said:


> With the Tica's sometimes we will remove the last guide and replace it with a larger wire guide. We do that to alot of the factory spinners it helps out a lot and is cost effective 10 bucks for the guide and 10 to thread it on... JAM



Jam has done that to many of my rods when i buy a new one down there. works great.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

fight to the death was a figure of speech for exhausted! big bull drum dont do a hole lot of flappin around on the beach when they come in if you no wat i mean and if they do let fight a little more and dont pull em in green. there not cunfused their exhausted!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ever catch one standing on a bar with land about 100 plus yrd away with two feet of water under ya?? Try landing one in that with no shock...  

Yeap,I know,you got 50lb braid.. That's shock in itself,just gotta wear gloves.. I repeat,I ain't a gonna wear no gloves....


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Me Neither.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Ever catch one standing on a bar with land about 100 plus yrd away with two feet of water under ya?? Try landing one in that with no shock...
> 
> Yeap,I know,you got 50lb braid.. That's shock in itself,just gotta wear gloves.. I repeat,I ain't a gonna wear no gloves....


Caught a few standing on a bar...but that was during happy hour when they had Kareoke...and you'd DEFINITELY wanna wear gloves and any other protection you may wanna use.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> Caught a few standing on a bar...but that was during happy hour when they had Kareoke...and you'd DEFINITELY wanna wear gloves and any other protection you may wanna use.


 *NO DOUBT...*


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me "*PERSONALLY* ", my opinion, just tossing out, not the only way to think, and any other disclaimers that may be neccessary, do not believe in the 10 pounds per ounce of lead shock leader theory. Me usually use 40 pound shock, sometimes but very rarely 50 pound max (two rod lengths and 4 or so turns onto the spool), and am usually tossing 6 ounces of lead (occassionally a 4 or 5 may hold, but not the norm), and many times am in need of tossing 8 ounces or more (plus chunks) in order to hold :--| .

Rarely any problems with shock breaking or such, and more important is to check the first 6" - 12" of the shock leader for nicks and abrasions.

Like I said, only my thoughts  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

shaggy...exactly...if i know that 4-6 will hold, even 30 shock will works...me, 40 max most of the time...might go 50 at OI or HI...


----------

